# What are you looking forward to?



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

I am really looking forward to a couple of things. Right now I am really happy because of them. Tomorow I have work, and I am happy for that. I am also moving out of my parents house in 2 weeks. That is what I am mainly looking forward to.
I'm also looking forward to taking spanish in the spring. I've always wanted to learn a new language. 
The summer is looking real good for me. I might be going to israel for a week. I also have enough money saved up that if I wanted to I could travel someplace nice for spring break.
Overall I am really thinking positive about the future.


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

The Doctor Who Christmas special lol.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to spending time with family I have not seen for a long time over the Christmas period, and getting very drunk.
I'm looking forward to going to my friend's housewarming party, hopefully getting very drunk, and maybe snogging someone. 
I'm looking forward to starting course or getting a job in the new year and being so completely busy and stressed with that I forget all my real troubles.


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

The Christmas period. Only two weeks of chaos left and no work and no college...come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Christmas eve, the best day of Christmas, because afterwards its all over in a sense.

Im doing a night class for Art next month, looking forward to it for two reasons; so i can get better at drawing and so i might meet somebody.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Tomorrow


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Visiting a new place with a new friend tomorrow.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Spending time tomorrow with someone very dear to me.


----------



## Danielf (Dec 9, 2013)

For Summer to come so that I can enroll in a new university. 
Gonna study English Philology


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lots of things!

I have an interview scheduled, so I get to travel to NYC for an interview and it's the final round and I'm super impressed I have made it this far. I'm going to hang out with my friend and go to her Christmas party. And I'll spend some time doing fun stuff in NYC, maybe go to a Broadway show


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Working on some songs in my friend's garage.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking to pull in about $4,700 this month. Not bad.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking forward to get a 4l60e transmission for cheap $400> just so i can put it in my blazer than sell it.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> How do you make that much money?


I'm going to assume he works. Shocking I know, especially in this modern world we live in.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

He works a lot. If I was being paid commensurate to my skill level(as in I wasn't working for family and taking an incredibly low amount of money to help out) I'd be making about that much with just my normal job hours, I think he's said he works multiple jobs though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> How do you make that much money?


Working a lot of hours and earned a lot in spiffs. We have an annual parking lot sale at my work and it's a big opportunity to make a lot of commission on big ticket items. I also got a raise at a machine shop I work at.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

Job interview on Saturday


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Making new friends at my new job.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Moving to a new city in a few months. Can't wait.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

Good for you  I got nothin'


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

dying?


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Baseball season starts soon!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Death/unconsciousness, honestly. But to be more optimistic, I guess I'm looking forward to dropping out. At this point I've accepted it and it's probably for the best that I stay at home for therapists and doctors to fuss over my puzzling existence. So just a little over a month left to survive. I can do it.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Moving to Indianapolis.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

A holiday in Paris in a few months


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Im looking forward for this job soon. It should be fun. I cant wait to get that bread. There is so much things im going to buy with it.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

This summer


----------



## ShiversMom (Mar 27, 2014)

Nothing

I have nothing but doctor or to look forwarded too!


----------



## Karl20 (Mar 26, 2014)

Moving out off my parents.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Going home this weekend.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Getting together with my friend tomorrow to write more lyrics


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bonito fishing off the pier Sunday. They are like the delicious little hot dogs of the sea.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Back to school tomorrow after 6 weeks away on placement. I'm sure everyone will be buzzing with news and horror stories and funny things that happened.

I'm also looking forward to being done school this summer, and to having a job so I can relax and pay back my debt. (Getting that job, is of course another story, *fingers crossed*.)


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Graduating highschool! I only have like a month to go! 
I cant wait to get out of this dump lol


----------



## GravityBlues (Dec 25, 2013)

A game i pre-ordered a few weeks ago is about to come out! 

I'm stoked!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Oddly enough, I am looking forward to speaking to my psychologist on Monday.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

-Getting my new toy.

-My paycheck that is loaded with overtime and spiffs.

-Taking a more interesting course in summer and almost being done with the satanic subject of english 100.

-The possibility of making new friends and feeling more accepted by the ones I have.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

September :b Dammit hurry up and get here!!!
Spending a week at the lake with my parents & kids in July.
Spending a week at the beach with parents & kids in Sep.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My little brother coming to spend time with me for Spring Break. I try to stay strong for him..be a good role model, keep sanity despite my issues, and remain positive.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Warmer weather


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finishing my film, and moreover, finishing the school year. It's not so much the workload, but attending class on time if at all that is stressing me out the most. Once finals week is over, I will be so glad that I don't have to set an alarm and get out of bed with two hours of sleep every weekday. 

Closer by, I am looking forward to easter break. It's 5/6 days long, which is nice. I'll probably take that time to work on my film, chill, and reconnect with online friends.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Finishing my film, and moreover, finishing the school year. It's not so much the workload, but attending class on time if at all that is stressing me out the most. Once finals week is over, I will be so glad that I don't have to set an alarm and get out of bed with two hours of sleep every weekday.
> 
> Closer by, I am looking forward to easter break. It's 5/6 days long, which is nice. I'll probably take that time to work on my film, chill, and reconnect with online friends.


What's your film about?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm looking forward to new super smash bros 4 news and a 3DS trailer for Sonic Boom.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> What's your film about?


Projected to be approximately 30 seconds long; brief synopsis: An orphaned boy and feral feline pair up to infiltrate the local butcher shop and snag some tasty fish to sate their starving tummies.

It's very simplistic. I'd have loved to do something meaningful and interesting, but time constraints (both production time-wise and the actual 30 second limit set by the professor) prevent me from pursuing such. Ah well. I can always animate something on my own time, perhaps this summer.


----------



## Antivirus (Mar 15, 2014)

Death.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taking a nap. I really don't feel like doing anything today


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Trip to the pharmacy, if my roommate doesn't flake out.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just hoping I will get a text from the person I an currently dating when he finishes work.
And / or
Get an e-mail off my friend (which I'm pretty sure of, unless he has no internet connection) 

I havnt red anyone else's posts but I'm sure they will be more exciting than mine. I could say I'm looking forward to the summer, or Easter, or going somewhere, but nope u got my honest answer.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

getting my room clean so I can work on stuff again


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Summer vacation. Less than 3 weeks away


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Tonight. I'm gonna have a Zelda session.


----------



## Evasion (Dec 27, 2013)

The new season of 24.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Antivirus said:


> Death.


You stole my answer.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

minimized said:


> You stole my answer.


Seriously... stole mine too :|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Carving some stone Easter eggs if I can find the right stones and clear a workspace. I don't have tools to take away a lot of stone efficiently and so far the stones I've looked through were too odd shaped or not very colorful. A lapidary saw or tile saw would be nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Spending time with my sweetpea tomarrow :3


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

My high school graduation which is coming in a month!!! Can't wait to get the **** out of high school


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Playing dragons dogma :3


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Continuing to improve as a vocalist, writing more and finishing college.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Concert on tuesday.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Getting high.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Washington DC trip with family

And borderlands the presequel coming this fall!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

A concert this August


----------



## cheerycup (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the end of the semester. I can start making more time to take my dog on longer walks and do some volunteer work.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a great feeling to have something to look forward to.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Got a new class starting tomorrow, really excited to see how it goes. Also hanging out with my friends on Friday. Hopefully the weather will be nice enough where we can all do something outside!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Get to spend time with my sweetboo again :3


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Getting a summer job, getting new clothes, getting in shape, playing video games, teaching myself something new.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Working the whole weekend from now on. It's good because I find them boring, and it gives me an excuse to get out the house.

Plus $30 an hour on Sundays.


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Watching the eurovision tomorrow and hoping the netherlands will win this year!


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Getting rid of stuff I don't want anymore, just need to figure out where to transfer it....


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm less than 2 months away from moving. The excitement is growing each day. So ready to get the f-ck on with my life.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking forward to the day (hopefully soon) someone buys my phone I listed on ebay.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Hopefully feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

Going to the skatepark today. I suddenly feel like I want to skate everyday and get good at it after ages of only half-assing it.


----------



## PoliRay (May 23, 2013)

Summer break!!


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i'm looking forward to feeling non existent when i go to sleep in a few hours


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Sleep!


----------



## Zendo (Jun 20, 2012)

Reading my book in bed and going to sleep.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

The next episode of Game of Thrones, and the new Godzilla movie. Can't wait for mid-year break either.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Got a text from boss #2 telling me there is no work tomorrow.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Going on holiday in three weeks! Hot weather, here we come.


----------



## ellz (Aug 24, 2013)

Not having to wake up early tommorow


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Playing Mario Kart 8 all weekend long


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Travelling the world solo in a few years! But for now... my hot chocolate that I'll soon make for myself, awhhhhh yyeaahhh!!


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Going to Europe in 3 weeks for a month! And finishing exams


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

Lunch at Chipotle and a family vacation in August.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

Next Saturday I actually have a day off work, so we're going to go to Pacific Mall in Markham~


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

My long overdue vacation to Boston next month! It will also be my first time there and my first time travelling solo, so I'm feeling nervous yet excited at the same time


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking forward to getting in shape and finishing a project.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dinner and taking a shower.


----------



## tmt901 (Jun 9, 2014)

Paying off all college debt so I can stop worrying about it all the time


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going take the train out to Salisbury tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing the cathedral and the Wiltshire countryside!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

my father going to bed


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Going back to university, then everything will be better again.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Music festival.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm looking forward to my much-anticipated vacation in Europe, super excited!


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I am looking forward to my week off from work in July. I am looking forward to buying a brand new truck next year (an economical 4-cylinder diesel). I am looking forward to completing my lawn irrigation project. And last but not least, I am looking forward to waking up tomorrow because you never know what will happen each day. Getting out of bed in the morning is the gamble we all take, rolling the dice. You just have to keep on going. You can't stop the addiction.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually doing something this summer


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

The food I can smell but can't see.


----------



## OneUp77 (Jun 28, 2014)

The next Deus Ex game if Square doesn't get in the damn way first.


----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to the mall to build a pony at Build A Bear! Then I have hangouts with my friend. It's nice to remember this while dreading work tonight. Makes me feel better~


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Trying out smithing copper. Having a repair man in Wednesday, so I'll have to wait a few more days. Should be easier to work. Sucks it isn't as cheap or readily available for free as steel is though


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

Death....

j/k

Looking forward to eating good food on vacation.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Seeing a particular someone on Thursday  and hanging out with friends on Friday night! also the quarter finals will be starting on Friday for the World Cup. Got a lot to look forward to at the end of the week


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today being over. Going to be so nice when the repair guy leaves today. Going to take a great big nap


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

My best friend since 3rd grade is coming back home from Afghanistan today. I'm going to lose my s*** when I see him.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

I start my online course Monday, looking forward to that b/c I actually miss doing schoolwork and it gives me something to keep me busy. also looking forward to returning to campus, my main goal is not only making the best grades I can but making some friends and joining clubs.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm looking forward to getting a job. Though everything around it in a way scares me with all the social interactions and whatnot, it is going to change my life if I do manage to get one. I never had a normal salary before and I've been more or less poor ever since my childhood. Making money is going to enable me to do so many things. Also at this point I'm so fed up with the days being the same I almost miss being part of a structure and having people around me.


----------



## Agnes7 (Jun 19, 2014)

zoslow said:


> I'm looking forward to getting a job. Though everything around it in a way scares me with all the social interactions and whatnot, it is going to change my life if I do manage to get one. I never had a normal salary before and I've been more or less poor ever since my childhood. Making money is going *to enable me to do so many things. *Also at this point I'm so fed up with the days being the same I almost miss being part of a structure and having people around me.


I feel very similar. I really wish to get this job I have an interview on this thursday. I don't care much about job, but I want money for what I bolded :yes


----------



## MachoMatt (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait for school to start again! Realllyyy want to meet some girls lol. (Hence the name. Only joking.) AND make friends, naturally.... hopefully!!!! 

Calculus will be a great class for having a 'study group,' when what I'll really be studying is the art of getting me some girls. Love > sex.


----------



## freedoms (May 16, 2013)

Starting a therapy program!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking forward to go clubbing and drinking this weekend, because I work hard, it's summer and I need to relax and let my hair down  

I also am looking forward to the day I completely walk away from this person, no more on and off, and just find someone that is RIGHT for me or just be independent and strong on my own.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wednesday night when I can relax some


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

To graduating, so I can then move out and live alone


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Prom/grad dress shopping!!!










Oh the endless possibilities!


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Short term : seeing russel peters live in september ...long term : So looking forward to moving out being away from parents and have some independence.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Going to the skatepark in Pittsburgh Pa. 

Trying new tricks into the foam pit. For example - Bikeflip, Tailwhip, Windshield Wiper. 

New Ninja Turtles movie. 

New season of Doomsday Preppers


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking forward to a nice cabaret show in September and a music concert in December. Also looking forward to going on a city trip with my girlfriend, and a week on a nice island with my family after graduation. Unfortunately in the near future not that much to look forward to. Well I guess if I can open myself up to new experiences, I could have an OK summer.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

DC trip next month

oh and everything bagels once I feel like walking to the supermarket.


----------



## ShyCollegeChick (Jul 2, 2014)

Going to sleep for tonight and not thinking about my problems for a while. In 3 weeks, the internship that has been stressing me out will be over. I'm going back to my university next month- so I'll have another chance to meet new people and try new things.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

ShyCollegeChick said:


> Going to sleep


I was just thinking of the exact same thing. :high5

Bored, bored, booooored. Time to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Finally getting off my lazy *** and achieving my dreams


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

seeing my boyfriend next month!!!


----------



## NessaUK (Jul 22, 2014)

playing diablo 3 ps3 game, And going on my holidays to visit my long distance partner bring it on ....


----------



## JenniferG (Jul 21, 2014)

I am looking forward to moving out of my mothers house. Finally having my own space to share with my beautiful 5 year old son. Hopefully the interview for the apartment goes well. I'm also looking forward to a brighter future. Stress free. 

Things are looking so well for you! It's awesome that you are happy


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Vacation this weekend. No work until Tuesday woooo!!!!


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Death.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

FIJI​


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Seeing Dawn of the Planet of the Apes (for the second time) and Transformers 4 and having pizza

*edit: No movie but there's still pizza so all is not lost


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Another day with north winds, my favorite type.


----------



## Ekans (Jun 1, 2014)

Honestly, nothing.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Going to a new bar tonight that somebody told me about. However, I am going alone and I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## theborrowers (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally made some (emphasis on SOME) friends that I could connect with. I made some plans and I guess we're watching a movie on Sunday! Coolcoolcool.

Oh, and Guardians of the Galaxy is coming out soon.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Moving into my own place and adopting a shelter dog. hopefully in 3 years


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

Just the future in general for me. It's interesting to think about where life will take me


----------

